# [SOLVED] Computer Freezes, Randomly Reboots, and Now Won't Start (Windows Vista x64)



## morari (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi,

I recently built a new PC. It ran perfectly for almost two months until it began to randomly restart. It would only do this while I was in the bathroom or generally out of the room however, so I never saw if there was any kind of error accompanying this behavior. It seemed to usually happen early in the day, becoming less and less likely the longer the machine was turned on.

Gradually however, this problem began to evolve into my programs (including Windows itself) lagging, being generally unresponsive, and outright freezing. Manually restarting was the only solution when the computer locked up like this as even the Task Manager would quickly freeze when trying end the problem programs. This happened a few times and seemed fairly random, as there were many occasions where I'd go the entire day without one problem, playing resource-heavy video games and all. Now however, this seems to be the norm and generally begins to haunt me within minutes of booting the system up.

I've systematically removed sticks of RAM, thinking that such random behavior could only be caused by bad memory. This didn't seem to have any effect however. I also let Memtest 86+ run for a solid two days and it failed to find any errors whatsoever. After jiggling the hardware around I found my BIOS reset though, giving me the standard "Bad checksum CMOS error". Perhaps I bumped something or left the power supply turned off too long in frustration?

The latest problem, and this is a doozy, is that I can't even get into Windows anymore. After POST and the general BIOS rundown, right before Windows begins to load, I instead receive the following message: *"A disc read error occurred. Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart."* All of the restarting in the world doesn't seem to help however.

As one could imagine, this is quite frustrating, especially since I just purchased and put together all of the hardware. If this is a hardware issue, I imagine that I could still manage to return and replace it though. Any suggestions would be very welcome and extremely appreciated. My system specs are below.

Thanks!



> OS: Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit
> 
> Motherboard: BIOSTAR TPower N750
> Power Supply: 700w OCZ GameXStream
> ...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Freezes, Randomly Reboots, and Now Won't Start (Windows Vista x64)*

taking a number of times to get it started from cold
bios chksum error 
these usually indicate a failing power supply


----------



## j3ttz (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Computer Freezes, Randomly Reboots, and Now Won't Start (Windows Vista x64)*

failing power supply, or possibly faulty hdd? chkdsk?


----------



## morari (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Computer Freezes, Randomly Reboots, and Now Won't Start (Windows Vista x64)*

Not to rule out the possibility, but the power supply is actually a very new replacement. My original power supply had shorted out due to going through a power surge in another computer. I hope that the original power supply biting the dust didn't hurt anything within this new computer. These problems didn't seem to begin at any interval near it going out or being replaced however.

I was seriously starting to think the hard drive myself. I haven't done a chkdsk yet but certainly will.


----------



## morari (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Computer Freezes, Randomly Reboots, and Now Won't Start (Windows Vista x64)*

Update: Chkdsk didn't initially indicate any bad sectors or errors. I didn't know how long the full scan would take though and went to brush my teeth. When I came back the computer had apparently just restarted. So I'm not sure what the results were.

I put my Vista disc in to see if I could do a repair. the install disc apparently doesn't recognize any drives at the Install and Partition screen. I would have thought that my external USB hard drive would show up if nothing else.


----------



## Net Jockey (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Computer Freezes, Randomly Reboots, and Now Won't Start (Windows Vista x64)*



morari said:


> Not to rule out the possibility, but the power supply is actually a very new replacement.


What is the Brand name and wattage of this new power supply?

The original power supply biting the dust...may have taken something else out...within your new computer.

But if that is the situation your...brand new...replacement may be inclined to do the same thing.

You might be needing an upgrade as opposed to a replacement.


----------



## morari (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Computer Freezes, Randomly Reboots, and Now Won't Start (Windows Vista x64)*

The current power supply is a 700w OCZ GameXStream. It should be well within the appropriate levels for actually powering the system.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Freezes, Randomly Reboots, and Now Won't Start (Windows Vista x64)*

it depends which version of the card you have for some it is well within specs other borderline
run the h/drive makers diognostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

try running with 2g of ram in it

check the ram makers site for the voltage range for the ram and see if you have room to lift it,the m/b may default to low


----------



## morari (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Computer Freezes, Randomly Reboots, and Now Won't Start (Windows Vista x64)*

Seagate's "SeaTools for DOS" has relayed some grim sounding news while preforming the Long Test.

*"The drive is not responding to commands. Test cables and drive power connection. Long Test FAILED."*

Likewise, the Short Test results in: *"The drive is not responding to commands. Test cables and drive power connection. DST was aborted by user."* And then locks up completely. Upon further attempts, the program has even locked up on me while simply looking through the included README. 

Of course, as far as I can visually tell, the cables are connected and such.

Edit: It seems as though the program isn't freezing. My USB mouse is simply ceasing to work at points during it. The keyboard navigation is still there though.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Freezes, Randomly Reboots, and Now Won't Start (Windows Vista x64)*

try a new data cable on the drive and a different power plug


----------



## morari (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Computer Freezes, Randomly Reboots, and Now Won't Start (Windows Vista x64)*

The data cable seems to have been the problem. It appears to be fine in and of itself, but was simply loose. It wouldn't "click" back in properly either, so I just exchanged it out altogether.

Sometimes it's something as simple as that, I guess. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

